# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Great Mapping/Symbol Free Font Site

## Hebetron

Apologies if this has already been posted somewhere. A search of the boards didn't bring anything up.

I stumbled upon this completely by accident while looking for a good font for basic mapping symbols but I've been using it for all kinds of stuff since.

http://www.fonts2u.com/index.html

It has a really great selection of not just mapping symbols but other themed fonts as well.

A few examples include: 
		Alien
		Ancient
		Animals
		Fantastic
		Human
		Military
		Nature
		Runes
		Signs
		Military
		Arabic
		Greek
		Hebrew
		Roman
		Gothic
		Medieval
		Modern
		Decorative
		Brush
		Calligraphy
		Handwritten

I just thought someone else might be able to get some use out of it.

Thanks.

----------

